# Zipp Disc Recommendations



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

3 choices:
Zipp 900 Tubular
Zipp Sub 9 Tubular
Zipp Super 9 Tubular


1st ?: Are the Sub9 or Super9 that much better than the 900?

2nd?: I have a Cervelo P3. Do any of these wheels have clearance issues with this frame?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

have you even gone to the zipp site? in addition to answering your first question pretty well, it also clearly provides an answer to your second question.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

So looks like according to Zipp site that the Sub9 may not work with my P3. The Sub9 looks to be better for long distance whereas the Sub9 for shorter distance as its much stiffer.


In real world experience though, would the Super 9 be that much better than the 900? The site obviously states it to be faster but just looking for some reviews from real riders.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the team i work for is sram/zipp sponsored. we have a couple super 9's, and a bunch of 900's & sub 9's. most of the girls seem to be using the 900. it's light, pretty stiff and pretty fast. i think if we had more super 9's, they would probably go w those, just 'cuz they're a bit stiffer and a little faster. none of their tt events are that long, so ride quality is a non-issue. if you're doing tris and/or longer events where you want a disc, i'd go for the sub 9. all of that said...any of them will be wayyyy better than any non-disc wheel, and ride quality differences are minimal and can usually be overcome easily w/ a small reduction in tire pressure. if you want to be able to use them on the track too, go 900 or super 9.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The Super 9 is less than 1mm thinner than a Sub 9 - 27.5 vs. 28.46, so it may not fit your P3 either. The 900 is 20.32. May want to check with a Cervelo dealer if you decide on a Super 9. I have used a Zipp 900 on my Orbea Ora TT bike for the last 4 years and its been good for me. Most of my TTs are 15K or so on flat ground, but usually with a lot of wind. Plenty stiff and handling is fine for me.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

cdhbrad said:


> The Super 9 is less than 1mm thinner than a Sub 9 - 27.5 vs. 28.46, so it may not fit your P3 either. The 900 is 20.32. May want to check with a Cervelo dealer if you decide on a Super 9. I have used a Zipp 900 on my Orbea Ora TT bike for the last 4 years and its been good for me. Most of my TTs are 15K or so on flat ground, but usually with a lot of wind. Plenty stiff and handling is fine for me.


According to Zipps site the Super 9 is 27.5 at the center but only 21.5mm at the tire bed


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Sub 9 works with a P3. My friend has this setup on his P3. I have the 900 on my P2 and see no reason to change wheels. If I were looking for a new wheel I would have to be a loose with the purse to pony up. I think the money is better spend keeping the 900 and getting the fastest front wheel possible.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

mimason said:


> Sub 9 works with a P3. My friend has this setup on his P3. I have the 900 on my P2 and see no reason to change wheels. If I were looking for a new wheel I would have to be a loose with the purse to pony up. I think the money is better spend keeping the 900 and getting the fastest front wheel possible.


I will be running an 808Tubular front wheel


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

RyanM said:


> I will be running an 808Tubular front wheel


Perfect. I have the same setup. Actually, I have an 808 set plus the 900 disc.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

mimason said:


> Perfect. I have the same setup. Actually, I have an 808 set plus the 900 disc.


How often do you use the 808 rear?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'd only recommend using the 808 rear if you were racing on a really hilly or technical course that required lots of accelerations. it's about 110 or so grams lighter than the 900, so it will be easier to accelerate while not sacrificing much top end speed. or you could use it if you ever did any criteriums on your road bike.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I use the 800 for TTs and triathlons(like St. Anthony's) with very windy conditions and occasionally on a crit/road race.


----------

